# Natural Gnat Spray



## bsinsley40 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have two weathers that are bothered by gnats. What can I use for spraying the animals and the pen.
Barb


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

equiset is all natural - its a horse fly spray but works for lice as well as anything biting


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Can you post the ingredients in Equiset please? I couldn't find them with a quick search online. Were hot and humid here in tennessee and gnats, skeeters, ticks, and lice can be a problem. Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How often does the Equisect have to be applied? 
Doe sit repell all the buggers?
I have been using the permethrin oil because it works for a month or more and for all the buggers but it is a chemical. I would prefer to use a natural remedy if it would work for my situation.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I spray it as needed for the flies - but I started using it for lice.

I apply it every couple days when I see the flies and mosquitoes bothering them 

I dont have the ingredients for Equisect sorry


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Is this it? This is pretty neat. 

http://www.doversaddlery.com/farnam-equ ... 85/cn/153/


----------

